# Anyone here play hockey?



## LesExit (Dec 1, 2018)

....any of ya'll play hockey?
I've only been playing for like a month, but I love it so much and I'm sad I didn't discover it earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

Not regularly no.  But I have.  Gotta say it takes more of a toll than most sports.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Not regularly no.  But I have.  Gotta say it takes more of a toll than most sports.


Toll as in physical exhaustion? 

I think it is by far the most difficult sport I've tried. I think because the learning curve is so steep. I mean you have to learn how to skate...which is its own challenge. And then you add stick handling to that. It is a lot. 

But it is also one of the most fun sports I've ever played

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

LesExit said:


> Toll as in physical exhaustion?
> 
> I think it is by far the most difficult sport I've tried. I think because the learning curve is so steep. I mean you have to learn how to skate...which is its own challenge. And then you add stick handling to that. It is a lot.
> 
> But it is also one of the most fun sports I've ever played


>Not knowing how to skate

Fortunately I had a childhood so I didn't have that issue


----------



## LesExit (Dec 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> >Not knowing how to skate
> 
> Fortunately I had a childhood so I didn't have that issue


I had a childhood ...but it wasn't really filled with skating. I think I probably went a total of 10 times in my whole life before I started going a few times a week last month. I think it was more so treated like a special treat in my family, like going to the amusement park. But you don't really build up any skills if you skate like 2 times a year lol. And then I went to maybe 2 ice skating parties. I also don't recall having any friends who skated and it was just not really a topic that popped up in my mind much.

Looking at all the little kids skating I now wish that I went more when I was younger, but I'm still having a great time now and I love being able to see my progress each time I skate. I don't really know what my goal is for the sport. Mostly just improving and having fun. I signed up for a beginner women's league and we have a practice tomorrow. 

I AM AFRAID


----------



## Natty (Dec 1, 2018)

That's so exciting! I used to play hockey as a kid, as well as skate pretty often. My aunt/uncle would make their own hockey rink and the family would play hockey in the winter. Come inside after to eat dinner. I'm from small town canadiana so this is a pretty typical childhood. 

I can't do it anymore cause skates are hell on me, physically. and the equipment is pricey 

I have a friend who plays hockey with the old folks league, she loves it. It's just for fun, it's really good exercise and fun for meeting new people.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 2, 2018)

Only played playground hockey as a child, for shame lol (though some it had to do with medical issues) Meanwhile, years later someone I know got the week off school to go hunting after scoring an overtime goal lol And big tournament this week, so he has cetainly surpassed me. 

Other than that ages ago there was also a parking lot in the back of Country Style where you could play after doing hot knives and BTs and havent played in a beer league lol I wouldnt mind lacing them up though and go skiing again with my relative.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 2, 2018)

Natty said:


> That's so exciting! I used to play hockey as a kid, as well as skate pretty often. My aunt/uncle would make their own hockey rink and the family would play hockey in the winter. Come inside after to eat dinner. I'm from small town canadiana so this is a pretty typical childhood.
> 
> I can't do it anymore cause skates are hell on me, physically. and the equipment is pricey
> 
> I have a friend who plays hockey with the old folks league, she loves it. It's just for fun, it's really good exercise and fun for meeting new people.


It seems like it is rare to find a Canadian who didn't play hockey!! Sounds like a fun time in your childhood. Having a backyard rink seems dope. I've never skated on anything other than indoor rinks. I kind of want to skate on a lake and see what that is like...but sounds kind of terrifying...

Also the equipment is so pricey indeed T____T. I can imagine the price make it unaccessible to a lot of young kids, which sucks. It is by far the most money I've ever spent on a sport even though I tried to get as much used stuff as possible. Still I'm having fun so...worth it. 


Ashen-Shugar said:


> Only played playground hockey as a child, for shame lol (though some it had to do with medical issues) Meanwhile, years later someone I know got the week off school to go hunting after scoring an overtime goal lol And big tournament this week, so he has cetainly surpassed me.


Is playground hockey like street hockey?


> Other than that ages ago there was also a parking lot in the back of Country Style where you could play after doing hot knives and BTs and havent played in a beer league lol I wouldnt mind lacing them up though and go skiing again with my relative.


I wish I understood these words you typed . What are hot knives and BT's!?!?! And where does skiing come into things.


----------



## Natty (Dec 2, 2018)

LesExit said:


> It seems like it is rare to find a Canadian who didn't play hockey!! Sounds like a fun time in your childhood. Having a backyard rink seems dope. I've never skated on anything other than indoor rinks. I kind of want to skate on a lake and see what that is like...but sounds kind of terrifying...
> 
> Also the equipment is so pricey indeed T____T. I can imagine the price make it unaccessible to a lot of young kids, which sucks. It is by far the most money I've ever spent on a sport even though I tried to get as much used stuff as possible. Still I'm having fun so...worth it.



It is, it seems like a lot of kids are forced  hockey at a young age to see if they like it. Very very Canadian. Especially from a small town since... There's nothing else to do lol.

Skating on a lake isn't scary at all. Once you learn how thick the ice is, its comforting. I'm talking like 3ft or more thick. Every so often they'd be too lazy to do the rink and we'd do hockey in the dugout (they lived on a farm).

As long as it's fun, it's worth. Skating is also like riding a bike, you don't forget it. Plus it's a valuable skill even with things like roller blading and skiing. I go downhill skiing without poles. I just.. Don't need them. It's like long skates. Skiing is so much fun if you haven't done it already.

I think here in Canada, we have some social programs and second hand equipment to keep kids active and to keep the Canadian spirit alive. I don't really like the sport but it is nice to see it as a traditional thing.

Have fun!!


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry have trouble with the quote system, I am very obtuse from a long time ago.

Is playground hockey like street hockey?
Playground hockey is a level below houseleague, not a travel team. It is played at local areans and at playgrounds in the winter. Didnt make it very high lol But was on the same squirt team as my brother lol Street hockey you just play anywhere parking lot sidestreet etc 

I wish I understood these words you typed . What are hot knives and BT's!?!?! And where does skiing come into things.
Canadian terms of methods for inhaling weed. When in early twenties would have friends who worked a donut place named Country style and during off hours (etc. baking), and have free use of the kitchen. Skiing because I do miss winter recreation sports and my relative skiis too and there was skill hill out at Onaping used to ski on. Its closed will maybe find a video of it.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 2, 2018)

Natty said:


> It is, it seems like a lot of kids are forced  hockey at a young age to see if they like it. Very very Canadian. Especially from a small town since... There's nothing else to do lol.
> 
> Skating on a lake isn't scary at all. Once you learn how thick the ice is, its comforting. I'm talking like 3ft or more thick. Every so often they'd be too lazy to do the rink and we'd do hockey in the dugout (they lived on a farm).
> 
> ...


Think things are getting way out of hand though, dont want to reveal because of confidentialty but some of my realtives with kids costs a fortune for them. Travel teams are certainly out of reach unless you have 2 really good jobs. Not knowledgeable about costs icetime/registration/equipment etc becuase I am not involved been think more than a few families have gone into debt and its the time takes up.

I know alot of coaches in the school system and I hope there is a way to keep costs down and provide all kinds of winter sports for future generations. Onaping skii hill was a great hill for families back then, March break somehwere close, now my relative is going to Quebec, Mt. Trembeault (sp.) (but think my brother went there forget what age in past) Anyway, 
I kinda wish I could have done well at hockey, and am proud that another relative of mine is awesome on her Lady Wolves.
Team sports and bonding is really good for development


----------



## LesExit (Dec 2, 2018)

Natty said:


> It is, it seems like a lot of kids are forced  hockey at a young age to see if they like it. Very very Canadian. Especially from a small town since... There's nothing else to do lol.
> 
> Skating on a lake isn't scary at all. Once you learn how thick the ice is, its comforting. I'm talking like 3ft or more thick. Every so often they'd be too lazy to do the rink and we'd do hockey in the dugout (they lived on a farm).
> 
> ...


Being forced doesn't sound too good, but at least they learn to skate I guess:0. 

I would need like 20 ft beneath me to feel safe. I don't like large bodies of water D:

I've never skiied. But I've snowboarded a couple of times over the years and have enjoyed it. But have you 10000000% toally given up on playing hockey?


Ashen-Shugar said:


> Sorry have trouble with the quote system, I am very obtuse from a long time ago.
> 
> Is playground hockey like street hockey?
> Playground hockey is a level below houseleague, not a travel team. It is played at local areans and at playgrounds in the winter. Didnt make it very high lol But was on the same squirt team as my brother lol Street hockey you just play anywhere parking lot sidestreet etc
> ...


Oh OK so you played a lower level of ice hockey. Well as long as it was fun I don't think it really matters. lol ok I know nothing about Canadian slang. Are skill hills like a trick park?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 2, 2018)

LesExit said:


> Oh OK so you played a lower level of ice hockey. Well as long as it was fun I don't think it really matters. lol ok I know nothing about Canadian slang. Are skill hills like a trick park?



Yeah I probably could have done better but long term effects were hindering me. My younger brother think made it to Bantam, he was always good at sports but he was really good at school (lol Descartes math award, then from Waterloo to programming for hedge funds). My sisters played a hockey a bit too. Holy crap, I'm so old I remember a friend mine back in grade school was talking about "the Bertuzzi sisters" lol Of course some NHL players have been born in Sudbury,
 like Todd and now Tyler. I think its about the stories and good times playing with your friends on teams. Sorry, I am very nostalgic (sp?) One of my best friends played on the same team as me too, he was adopted and like in grade 2/3 we moved to their street and him and his brother lived down the hill, their older brothers used to terrorize us lol But it was cool because there was Ataris and Scooby Doo lol

Sorry I am rambling and probably didnt want to read a novel (lol Sebastion Bach 18 and Life audiobook narated by himself)


But point is I absolutely agree with you its those experiences as a kid doing sports with friends. Alot of my friends work in the the education system, some are Educational assitants who help special needs kids with programs too (Tim Hortons camps too).

I've never snowboarded but remember when it was first getting popular, think my brother had a purple ocean pacific advertising snowboard that we got through one of my relative's clothing suppliers. Anyway here is Onaping skill hill with all its glory with tow t-bar lifts lol from what I could find


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 3, 2018)

As a kid, I had a little plastic hockey stick I used to play improvised hockey with in my socks by sliding around on the hard floor. 

But then I pretended it was a guitar so I could have a rock band. 

Does that count?


----------



## Natty (Dec 3, 2018)

LesExit said:


> Being forced doesn't sound too good, but at least they learn to skate I guess:0.
> 
> I would need like 20 ft beneath me to feel safe. I don't like large bodies of water D:
> 
> I've never skiied. But I've snowboarded a couple of times over the years and have enjoyed it. But have you 10000000% toally given up on playing hockey?



Maybe not so much forced. Iirc, I did skating lessons at around 4, when you barely know what you want as a kid. Then you work your way up from there to hockey.

20ft?? waaaaaaaaaat, a layer of ice as tall as a small person is hard as crap. Just chipping away at 1ft of ice is tough.

Ah, snowboarding is a decent replacement. Yeah I don't play hockey anymore. The aunt/uncle don't do the rink anymore cause all my cousins moved out of their parents' house, and that aunt turned into a huge psycho bitch so not many people like to go over anymore. Kind of sucks, but the memories are cozy. Occasionally I used to skating at city hall or one of the lakes in the city with my ex, skating around is fun enough for me. It makes for a really cute date.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 3, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Yeah I probably could have done better but long term effects were hindering me. My younger brother think made it to Bantam, he was always good at sports but he was really good at school (lol Descartes math award, then from Waterloo to programming for hedge funds). My sisters played a hockey a bit too. Holy crap, I'm so old I remember a friend mine back in grade school was talking about "the Bertuzzi sisters" lol Of course some NHL players have been born in Sudbury,
> like Todd and now Tyler. I think its about the stories and good times playing with your friends on teams. Sorry, I am very nostalgic (sp?) One of my best friends played on the same team as me too, he was adopted and like in grade 2/3 we moved to their street and him and his brother lived down the hill, their older brothers used to terrorize us lol But it was cool because there was Ataris and Scooby Doo lol
> 
> Sorry I am rambling and probably didnt want to read a novel (lol Sebastion Bach 18 and Life audiobook narated by himself)
> ...


Damn...your younger brother sounds like an impressive kid . But I'm sure he had some shortcomings like all of us.

I definitely agree with you about it all being for the good times with friends more than anything. I feel bad for kids in situations where being the best possible player is more important than anything at a young age. Working hard is good, but I always think sports should be filled with fun memories. Being nostalgic isn't a bad thing 

Those hills look really beautiful. I'd probably fall 20 times on them !


Lord Valgaav said:


> As a kid, I had a little plastic hockey stick I used to play improvised hockey with in my socks by sliding around on the hard floor.
> 
> But then I pretended it was a guitar so I could have a rock band.
> 
> Does that count?


It sure counts as a fun time 


Natty said:


> Maybe not so much forced. Iirc, I did skating lessons at around 4, when you barely know what you want as a kid. Then you work your way up from there to hockey.
> 
> 20ft?? waaaaaaaaaat, a layer of ice as tall as a small person is hard as crap. Just chipping away at 1ft of ice is tough.
> 
> Ah, snowboarding is a decent replacement. Yeah I don't play hockey anymore. The aunt/uncle don't do the rink anymore cause all my cousins moved out of their parents' house, and that aunt turned into a huge psycho bitch so not many people like to go over anymore. Kind of sucks, but the memories are cozy. Occasionally I used to skating at city hall or one of the lakes in the city with my ex, skating around is fun enough for me. It makes for a really cute date.


I would think most lil kiddos would think hockey is a fun time :0

Well I know nothing about the science of ice thickness. The idea of falling in just terrifies me 

OK I've thought about skating being a cute date.... But what if one of you is that person who legit cannot stand up!? So then you spend all the time just falling. I guess that could be fun...but I had a friend who was legit terrified after being on the ice for a minute and refused to get back on.


----------



## Natty (Dec 3, 2018)

LesExit said:


> I would think most lil kiddos would think hockey is a fun time :0
> 
> Well I know nothing about the science of ice thickness. The idea of falling in just terrifies me
> 
> OK I've thought about skating being a cute date.... But what if one of you is that person who legit cannot stand up!? So then you spend all the time just falling. I guess that could be fun...but I had a friend who was legit terrified after being on the ice for a minute and refused to get back on.



Yeah it's fun for a bit, but I just was never really into sports so I have no interest in it beyond cultural relevance. I do like some sports, but that's like, racquetball, badminton, skiing yeah. Lots of the kids I was with, stayed in leagues for a long while.

Ice can be really strong! If it's cold enough, people even drive their cars over lakes in the winter! I have some family that does ice fishing, and they drive right up to their shack and park there.

I'm the one who can barely skate lol. I can't seem to get stopping right, so I usually let myself slow down lol. It is fun, just need to be with the right person I think


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 3, 2018)

LesExit said:


> Damn...your younger brother sounds like an impressive kid . But I'm sure he had some shortcomings like all of us.
> 
> I definitely agree with you about it all being for the good times with friends more than anything. I feel bad for kids in situations where being the best possible player is more important than anything at a young age. Working hard is good, but I always think sports should be filled with fun memories. Being nostalgic isn't a bad thing
> 
> Those hills look really beautiful. I'd probably fall 20 times on them !



Well he has been married 2.5 times lol but proud of him that he came through and now has a wonderful family of his own. Yes he has had troubles but Q always came through lol He and his wife are older and troubles with preganancies but managed to bake two biscuits lol

Don't know all the situation nowadays, used to have lots of people just have hockey games at local playground rinks. And they want to tear down our area's local arena, with its crammed parking.  It bothers me because it is local should stay just like the playgrounds but people are ignorant.

There is local hill in Sudbury, which is ADANAC.  Last time ski time I was in highschool ages ago had only 2 runs, dont know maybe more now but doubt it. Only other hill been to more than once is Searchmount in Sault St. Marie

edit: still was one of the "best on the box" back then lol


----------



## Yamato (Dec 4, 2018)

Nope. I barely could ice skate haha


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 5, 2018)

It is also cool to play floor hockey. Havent played in ages but loved it, but a best friend of mine plays goalie often at work for the season lol Just wanted to say be careful out there driving in winter conditions with this season's snowfall. Do not try any donuts. It is also easy too just to have two people just playing goalies and taking turns trying to snipe Wendel's wrister or Crosby backhand or McInnis slapshot. Indoors too with indoor nets and/or sticks trying the famous Dennis Savard spinoramas.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm canadian?! You don't have to ask me about Hockey!! That's like asking me if I  breathe or eat maple syrup on my pancakes or ride my moose to school!? 


Natty said:


> That's so exciting! I used to play hockey as a kid, as well as skate pretty often. My aunt/uncle would make their own hockey rink and the family would play hockey in the winter. Come inside after to eat dinner. I'm from small town canadiana so this is a pretty typical childhood.
> 
> I can't do it anymore cause skates are hell on me, physically. and the equipment is pricey
> 
> I have a friend who plays hockey with the old folks league, she loves it. It's just for fun, it's really good exercise and fun for meeting new people.


LOL does she body check old people?!?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 7, 2018)

Too bad Tavares was the goat in OT, insult to injury. And then Nylander debut had him stapled to the bench. I was underwhelmed with Sparks lol

Other than ice skating they used to have roller skating places before inlines back in the 80's Someone i went there with have alot of fun roller dancing with the tunes back then lol Dont know if any around town anymore, know there is a roller derby league think in maybe Garson. Glad former Leaf/Sudbury Wolf Josh Leivo scored on the first shot (so I was told tonite) hope he tears it up in Vancouver.


----------



## Sassy (Dec 7, 2018)

I want to learn and play it but haven't got the time nor chance to play at all. I always found hockey fascinating and interesting.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 7, 2018)

Sassy said:


> I want to learn and play it but haven't got the time nor chance to play at all. I always found hockey fascinating and interesting.


It's easy!! Do you know how to skate!?


----------



## Sassy (Dec 7, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> It's easy!! Do you know how to skate!?


Rollerblades yes, ice skating no.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 7, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Rollerblades yes, ice skating no.


It can't be that different the skills are the same. All you need to do is skate and hit the puck into the goal with a stick. And your allowed to be violent and rough and throw peopel on the ground and bump into them and even punch them. That's all you need to know~!


----------



## Sassy (Dec 7, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> It can't be that different the skills are the same. All you need to use is skate and hit the puck into the goal with a stick. And your allowed to be violent and rough and throw peopel on the ground and bump into them and even punch them. That's all you need to know~!


Understandable I suppose the skills wouldn't be all that different per say. Mostly I just don't have the time to have fun with it otherwise I would love to learn to play.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 7, 2018)

They got jam packed schedule right up to Christmas with tournaments, just got done with the silver stick and off to Mantoulin for tournament there. (lol crazy about tournaments there too , been to the island many times and friends there) I hope some of my relatives are getting enough zzz and that's a serious problem nowadays. They're light years beyond in skill when I was their ages, lol I was like near bottom of the team in skating backwards and the goals were few and far between lol. Suffice to say, the coach was


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah, I play it.
Underwater.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 8, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Yeah, I play it.
> Underwater.


What do you mean by that?? Is that a sexual Innuendo?!?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 8, 2018)

lol, my buddy D. When working at Sears long ago, some friends in receiving were named little D, big D and my buddy semi-D. Have a sneaking suspicion 

"Probably come down around 230 3 o’clock today. Me and you will get her own personal pregame started LOL Joe will be there around seven 730

Sent from my iPhone"


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 8, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> What do you mean by that?? Is that a sexual Innuendo?!?


No I play underwater hockey. It’s an actual sport.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 9, 2018)

A relative of mine lost her tournament but I am very proud, got 2nd place and they lost to a team that they have to beat to get to the provincials but still alot of season still to go. Coach couldnt be at the game because he had to drive out to the island. So they have alot on their plate.

Glad to see my friend also doing better, he is still in the midst of financial court settlements, maybe he can find peace once it ends and there always is a future.

Edit: Everything is copes, no problems and good words of wisdom 

"the medals were all the same so what does it matter?” someone said while still smiling


----------

